# Spinnfischanfänger Ausrüstung China Wobbler Ali Express



## Nick21061996 (13. März 2021)

Hi zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und 24 Jahre alt. Ich habe seit ca einem Jahr den Fischereischein und wollte mich dieses Jahr mal ans Spinnfischen begeben. Ziel soll vor allem Barsch und Hecht sein. Ich habe mir bei uns im ansässigen Angelladen dafür eine Daiwa Legalis Spinnrute (Wurfgewicht 30-60gr) mit passender Daiwa Rolle und geflochtener gekauft. Dazu habe ich mir direkt einige Kunstköder geholt( 2 Wobbler, paar Gummifische). Leider kam ich im letzten Jahr nicht wirklich zum Angeln, dieses Jahr will ich aber regelmäßig gehen und will mir daher eine gute Grundausrüstung zusammenstellen. Ich bin an sich dafür, die lokalen Händler zu unterstützen, jedoch wurden mir dort meist nur relativ teure Köder im Segment zwischen 15-20€ (Wobbler), 10-12€ Gummifische mit Haken und Angstdrilling empfohlen und leider sind davon schon 2 entweder an umgestürzten Bäumen im Wasser verblieben oder im Gebüsch ums Wasser herum. Muss leider noch ordentlich an meiner Wurftechnik feilen aber vor allem darum wäre es mir wichtig ein paar gute und günstige Köder zu bekommen, damit nicht direkt wieder 15€ im Baum hängen. Das wäre mir als Student dann doch was teuer auf Dauer. Darum dachte ich an Köder von Aliexpress. Hab schon mehrere Gute Rezensionen auch hier im Forum gelesen, jedoch sind leider viele Links aus dem Beitrag hier nicht mehr aktuell. Darum als Frage an die erfahrenen User. könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Köder von dort empfehlen, sowohl Wobbler als auch Gummifische?
Hatte die Gummifische von Meredith ins Auge gefasst. Hat die jemand und kann berichten? Wie siehts mit den Jigghaken von Meredith aus ? Taugen die was?
Welches Gewicht ist für die Haken zu empfehlen? Angeln werde ich zu 95% an Baggerseen. Was anderes gibts hier kaum.
Kann mir wäre eine gute Spinnfischtasche empfehlen? Am liebsten als Rucksack inkl Boxen? Gibts da auch was brauchbares bei Ali?
Ich danke euch im Vorraus und bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, da ich noch viel zu lernen habe.


----------



## Nick21061996 (13. März 2021)

Habe grade gesehen, dass das Thema vielleicht besser in den BEreich günstig kaufen passt. Finde jedoch keinen Button um ihn zu verschieben oder zu entfernen.


----------



## thanatos (13. März 2021)

hallo habe ein paar China -Wobbler geschenkt bekommen - 2 Monate 
Wartezeit und dann waren es meinem Bekannten zu viele hat einer so etwa 
1,-€ gekostet , laufen und fangen gut , nicht schlechter als Rapalla 
die in Estland gebastelt werden und in Finnland verpackt werden und
in Deutschland zu horrenden Preisen den Markengläubigen angedreht werden .


----------



## Aalbubi (13. März 2021)

Moin, mit der Rute kann ich dir keine Barschköder empfehlen, die ansatzweise passen könnten.

Die kleinen Gummiköder von Meredith, die offensichtlich eine Kopie vom Savage Gear Cannibal Shad sind, funktionieren sehr gut. Die Gummimischung ist etwas zäher, aber ich fange damit genauso gut. Von den Jig-Haken würde ich mich distanzieren, da die von mir bestellten Drillinge von Meredith unter aller Sau waren. 

Die Gummifische ab 12cm von Aliexpress sind in der Regel im selben Preissegment wie hier in Deutschland. Da lohnt es sich einfach nicht. Es gibt einige, nicht teure Wobbler von Meredith, die wirklich gut laufen und auch ein paar kleine Hechte bei mir brachten. Auf Zander gabs da leider Nachts keinen Biss. Keine Ahnung mehr wie die heißen.

Gute Gummifische von 15cm Größe gibt es schon ab 1-2,5 Euro. Kopyto, Quantum, etc. pp. Hauptsache wackelt und du hast darin vertrauen.
Angstdriling brauchst du bei der Ködergröße meiner Meinung nach nicht.  Größere Köder würde ich mit einer Rute, die 60g WG hat sowieso nicht benutzen. Das harmoniert echt nicht so dolle. Mach nicht den Fehler wie ich, und hole dir über mehrere Hunderten von Euros an Kunstködern. Haben ist zwar besser als brauchen, aber ich brauche von meinem Arsenal vielleicht 10 Prozent. Hole erstmal wenig als Grundausstattung und schau was du magst. 

Die ganzen Angelrucksäcke sehen ziemlich schlecht gepolstert aus im Rückenbereich. Das ist wirklich nicht angenehm. Meistens habe ich bei meinem Laptop Rucksack so viel zeug mit, dass ich ihn sowieso so oft wie möglich ablege, wenn es sich anbietet.


----------



## Nick21061996 (13. März 2021)

Den Namen oder die Bezeichnung kennst du aber nicht zufällig?


----------



## Forelle74 (13. März 2021)

Nick21061996 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich bin neu hier und 24 Jahre alt. Ich habe seit ca einem Jahr den Fischereischein und wollte mich dieses Jahr mal ans Spinnfischen begeben. Ziel soll vor allem Barsch und Hecht sein. Ich habe mir bei uns im ansässigen Angelladen dafür eine Daiwa Legalis Spinnrute (Wurfgewicht 30-60gr) mit passender Daiwa Rolle und geflochtener gekauft. Dazu habe ich mir direkt einige Kunstköder geholt( 2 Wobbler, paar Gummifische). Leider kam ich im letzten Jahr nicht wirklich zum Angeln, dieses Jahr will ich aber regelmäßig gehen und will mir daher eine gute Grundausrüstung zusammenstellen. Ich bin an sich dafür, die lokalen Händler zu unterstützen, jedoch wurden mir dort meist nur relativ teure Köder im Segment zwischen 15-20€ (Wobbler), 10-12€ Gummifische mit Haken und Angstdrilling empfohlen und leider sind davon schon 2 entweder an umgestürzten Bäumen im Wasser verblieben oder im Gebüsch ums Wasser herum. Muss leider noch ordentlich an meiner Wurftechnik feilen aber vor allem darum wäre es mir wichtig ein paar gute und günstige Köder zu bekommen, damit nicht direkt wieder 15€ im Baum hängen. Das wäre mir als Student dann doch was teuer auf Dauer. Darum dachte ich an Köder von Aliexpress. Hab schon mehrere Gute Rezensionen auch hier im Forum gelesen, jedoch sind leider viele Links aus dem Beitrag hier nicht mehr aktuell. Darum als Frage an die erfahrenen User. könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Köder von dort empfehlen, sowohl Wobbler als auch Gummifische?
> Hatte die Gummifische von Meredith ins Auge gefasst. Hat die jemand und kann berichten? Wie siehts mit den Jigghaken von Meredith aus ? Taugen die was?
> Welches Gewicht ist für die Haken zu empfehlen? Angeln werde ich zu 95% an Baggerseen. Was anderes gibts hier kaum.
> ...


Hallo
Also 15-20 Euro für nen Wobbler als Anfänger find ich schon etwas überzogen. 
Es gibt genug Modelle deutlich günstiger sind und auch gut funktionieren. 
Kommt natürlich auch etwas auf die Größe an.
Bei Ali Wobblern kann es sein das die Drillinge schnell aufbiegen oder gar brechen. 
Ich würde da die Sprengringe und Haken tauschen. 
Da kannst aber auch beherzt bei günstigen Herstellern zugreifen. 
Hab zb. N ganzen Stapel Zebco Gitec.
https://mobile.angelplatz.de/zebco-wobbler

Die laufen gut und kosten nicht die Welt.
In China werden eh die meisten hergestellt, egal was da draufsteht.
Auch der Decathlon hat brauchbare und da musste nicht in China bestellen. 


			https://www.decathlon.de/browse/c0-alle-sportarten-a-z/c1-angeln/c4-wobbler/_/N-ogpau0
		


Grüße Michi


----------



## Nick21061996 (13. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also 15-20 Euro für nen Wobbler als Anfänger find ich schon etwas überzogen.
> Es gibt genug Modelle deutlich günstiger sind und auch gut funktionieren.
> Kommt natürlich auch etwas auf die Größe an.
> ...



Hi erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ja und leider nimmt es auch ein wenig den Spaß wenn man wirft das Ding hängt an nem Stamm im Wasser und ab sind die 20€.. Klar kommt das immer mal vor aber wenn das dann an einem Tag 2 mal so ist, ist das schon ein wenig entmutigend...
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab, kann ich die Zebco aber so fischen ohne die Drillinge zu tauschen?
Welche Größen und Gewichte der Köder sind zu empfehlen für Hecht? 
Falls ich mir ein paar aus China hole, hast du da ne Empfehlung bezüglich der Ersatzdrillinge?
Danke schon mal


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. März 2021)

Wobei ich Wobbler für tatsächlich nur 1,00€ auch nicht unbedingt für so sinnvoll halte, selbst wenn diese nach Sprengring- und Hakentausch gut zu verwenden sind. Ein wenig darf so ein Köder schon kosten bzw. muss man beim Spinnfischen auch lernen mit seinem Gerät umzugehen. Wobbler für 15 bis 20 Euro müssen es zum Anfang aber natürlich nicht sein.


----------



## Nick21061996 (13. März 2021)

Ja, die sollen auch nicht nur nen Euro kosten, bin ja gerne bereit dafür was zu zahlen, aber ob der Wobbler für 20€ dann in der Hand von nem Anfänger mehr fängt als einer für 3 ist auch noch so ne Frage...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. März 2021)

Es gibt übrigens noch viele weitere gute Spinnköder, die nicht die Welt kosten und mit denen ein Anfänger sehr gut das Werfen etc. üben kann. Leider nur scheint mir die Angelei mit Wobblern & Gummifischen massiv von sämtlichen Angelmedien gepusht, wohl weil sich damit für die Hersteller am besten Geld verdienen lässt.

Auf Hecht kann man jedenfalls nach wie vor auch prima mit Blinkern oder aber Spinnern angeln.


----------



## punkarpfen (13. März 2021)

Hi, das war auch mein Gedanke. Ein paar Mepps Spinner kosten nicht viel, sind einfach zu führen und fangen gut. Gummifische kosten auch nicht viel.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (13. März 2021)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, das war auch mein Gedanke. Ein paar Mepps Spinner kosten nicht viel, sind einfach zu führen und fangen gut. Gummifische kosten auch nicht viel.



Das stimmt wohl und auch mit den Mepps-Spinnern liegst du nicht verkehrt. Natürlich gibt es auch "No Name" Spinner die noch günstiger sind und trotzdem etwas taugen aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die allzu billigen Spinner nicht mehr so sauber laufen. Genauso verhält es sich mit Blinkern. Sind die Köder zu billig bzw. aus zu flötigem Blech gestanzt, dann hat man keine Freude damit.


----------



## Aalbubi (13. März 2021)

Leider habe ich keinen Plan wie die Wobbler von Meredith heißen. Ich finde es gerade auch nicht auf der Bestellliste.
Wobbler die ich empfehlen kann und ca. 10 Euro kosten (sind nicht allzu groß, fangen aber).

Sebile Puncher 
Daiwa Prorex Wobbler
Quantum Doiyo Wobbler (die japanischen Bezeichnungen sind leider zu komplex, um sich diese zu merken, aber die fangen alle bei mir)

Wenn ich Blinker auf Hecht benutze, habe ich offensichtlich Scheiße an den Händen, noch nie einen gefangen damit. Aber Barsch und Forelle oft genug.

Ich kann noch die Ondex Spinner für kleine Stillgewässer empfehlen. Die benutzen wir aber nicht bei unseren kleinen Kanälen, weil es schon als "Cheaten" gilt. Der wird höchstens zum Entschneidern ganz zum Schluss montiert, weil wegen Ehre.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. März 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens noch viele weitere gute Spinnköder, die nicht die Welt kosten und mit denen ein Anfänger sehr gut das Werfen etc. üben kann. Leider nur scheint mir die Angelei mit Wobblern & Gummifischen massiv von sämtlichen Angelmedien gepusht, wohl weil sich damit für die Hersteller am besten Geld verdienen lässt.
> 
> Auf Hecht kann man jedenfalls nach wie vor auch prima mit Blinkern oder aber Spinnern angeln.


Hallo,

so ist es. 
Und nicht den Effzett Blinker vergessen, ein Top-Köder, vor 60 Jahren wie auch heute noch (und früher auch, da kannte ich ihn allerdings noch nicht) .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. März 2021)

Moin moin, 
Es gibt auch gute Angebote,  auf deutschen(oder aus den Nachbarländern)Seiten, die sich lohnen und die Ware ist schneller da.








						BALZER Colonel UV Striker Minnow 6,5cm 5g Blackhead 1Stk., 3,30 €
					

BALZER Colonel UV Striker Minnow 6,5cm 5g Blackhead 1Stk. jetzt günstig online kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 19 € in DE




					www.tackle-deals.eu
				



Fischdeal.de
Sportfischoutlet.nl
Geringer
Askari
Man findet immer was im Sale.
Viel Erfolg und Fettes Petri.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. März 2021)

Nick21061996 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab, kann ich die Zebco aber so fischen ohne die Drillinge zu tauschen?
> Welche Größen und Gewichte der Köder sind zu empfehlen für Hecht?
> Falls ich mir ein paar aus China hole, hast du da ne Empfehlung bezüglich der Ersatzdrillinge?
> Danke schon mal


Ja bei den Zebco habe ich sie nie getauscht.
Die passen so.
Für Hecht darf der Wobbler schon etwas größer sein:
https://mobile.angelplatz.de/zebco-wobbler-40-0g-160mm-gitec-pike-rainbow-trout--kz0533?referer=froogle&gclid=CjwKCAiAhbeCBhBcEiwAkv2cY9r2BqK971drC5w7sJgEmDbDKcsaDNGHPbEBiRypxQo4n7hl-PCbfRoCK04QAvD_BwE

Beim Hakenlösen, oder bei nem Hänger kann immer mal ein Drilling verbiegen oder stumpf werden.
Dann hab ich Ersatz und tausche sie einfach.

Bei den Drillinge schau ich halt das sie nicht allzu dünnwandig sind.
Hatte mir vom Händler mal ein Päckchen VMC mitgenommen.
Wichtig wären für mich eben die stärke und schön scharf sollten sie sein.

Ich hatte auch mal ein paar Wobbler umgerüstet auf Einzellhaken oder einen Drilling.
Da sind einige als Ersatz übrig geblieben.


----------



## Nick21061996 (15. März 2021)

Super. Vielen Dank, bin echt begeistert, wie hilfsbereit und aktiv das Forum hier ist 
Werde mir nen guten Satz Spinner und Blinker zulegen und dann noch ein paar Gummis und 1/2 Wobbler. Der Rest kommt dann bestimmt mit der Zeit. 
Hat vielleicht noch irgendwer nen Tipp für Videos für die Köder bezüglich Köderführung? Hab wie gesagt noch nicht so den Plan und die Führung ist ja mit das wichtigste...


----------



## Mooskugel (15. März 2021)

Videos finde ich die von Uli Beyer ganz angenehm. Dort wird auch wirklich auf Köderführung eingegangen.
Für Wobbler kannst du auf Ebay mal nach wlure suchen, dort gibt es ganz brauchbare Angebote.
Ansonsten immer mal beim örtlichen Händler in der Grabbelkiste suchen, dort findet man immer mal das ein oder andere Schätzchen.

Wichtig ist auch für das Gewässer angepasste Köder auszusuchen. Wenn z.B. viel Kraut vorhanden ist machen Wobbler die zu tief laufen oder Jiggen mit schweren Bleiköpfen nicht viel Sinn und der Frust ist nicht weit.


----------



## u-see fischer (15. März 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Für Wobbler kannst du auf Ebay mal nach wlure suchen, dort gibt es ganz brauchbare Angebote.


 Oder direkt bei wlure.com, teilweise günstiger als bei Ebay.
Kleine Gummifische findet man bei Ali viele, auch sehr gute. Mal bei Meredith, ES-Fishing und den bekannten Shops suchen. Manche sind Nachbauten oder möglicherweise auch der Originalhersteller bekannter japanischer Markenprodukte.
Bei Jighaken ist der Preisvorteil bei Ali nicht so gravierend, oftmals kommen da auch noch größere Versandkosten (Gewicht) hinzu. Gleichen gilt auch für Wolfram (Tungsten) Bullets und Konsorten.

Auch immer mal auf dem Marktplatz in Anglerforen schauen, da werden auch häufiger günstige Taschen, Boxen, Wobbler und Gummifische angeboten.


----------



## Nick21061996 (15. März 2021)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Oder direkt bei wlure.com, teilweise günstiger als bei Ebay.
> Kleine Gummifische findet man bei Ali viele, auch sehr gute. Mal bei Meredith, ES-Fishing und den bekannten Shops suchen. Manche sind Nachbauten oder möglicherweise auch der Originalhersteller bekannter japanischer Markenprodukte.
> Bei Jighaken ist der Preisvorteil bei Ali nicht so gravierend, oftmals kommen da auch noch größere Versandkosten (Gewicht) hinzu. Gleichen gilt auch für Wolfram (Tungsten) Bullets und Konsorten.
> 
> Auch immer mal auf dem Marktplatz in Anglerforen schauen, da werden auch häufiger günstige Taschen, Boxen, Wobbler und Gummifische angeboten.


Wie siehts denn mit den Drillingen bei denen aus? Sind die brauchbar oder müsste ich die auch ersetzen?


----------



## jkc (15. März 2021)

Man kann sie teilweise dran lassen, aber so richtig gute Qualität haben sie nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Nick21061996 (15. März 2021)

Okay danke


----------



## u-see fischer (15. März 2021)

JKC hats schon geschrieben.

Dieses WE kamen gerade diese Wobbler aus China an: sehr schönes Design, super scharfe Haken: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32889934334.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.221f4c4ddK7rGy. gleiches gilt für den kleineren Bruder: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32899218935.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.221f4c4ddK7rGy
Da noch nicht gefischt, kann ich nicht sagen, ob sich die Haken leicht aufbiegen lassen.

Edit, habe einen Link erneuert.


----------



## KevinAngehaktDE (5. April 2021)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass es bei Wobblern extrem auf die Details ankommt. Also wenn du einen billig Wobbler auswirfst gehts schon los... 
Die Haken verkanten, die Schnur verfängt sich im Vorfach oder ähnliches. 
Der Lauf ist das auch Unterschiedlich. Man kann da Glück habe, aber oft ist es so im Leben, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. 

Das schmerzt schon 15€ für ein Wobbler auszugeben, aber wenn man mal schaut wie viel Arbeitsschritte darin stecken und die bis heute in Handarbeit gefertigt werden, ist das gerechtfertigt. Mit meinen lokalen Händler kann ich immer Reden und oft ist auch mal ein Rabatt drin. 

Frag einfach mal freundlich, das kostet nix  

Also im Vorsichtig auswerfen, Knoten ordentlich prüfen, nicht das mal 15€ durch die Luft fliegen und weg sind. Ist mir auch schon passiert


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (9. April 2021)

KevinAngehaktDE schrieb:


> Das schmerzt schon 15€ für ein Wobbler auszugeben, aber wenn man mal schaut *wie viel Arbeitsschritte darin stecken und die bis heute in Handarbeit gefertigt werden*, ist das gerechtfertigt.


In Handarbeit gefertigt ist aber ein verschwindend geringer Anteil ....


----------



## fischmonger (9. April 2021)

KevinAngehaktDE schrieb:


> Das schmerzt schon 15€ für ein Wobbler auszugeben, aber wenn man mal schaut wie viel Arbeitsschritte darin stecken und die bis heute in Handarbeit gefertigt werden, ist das gerechtfertigt.


Naja. Normalerweise laufen die Wobbler auch irgendwo in China vom Band, selbst wenn sie hier für 15€ im Regal liegen.
Somit finde ich so einen preis schwer zu rechtfertigen, wenn ich den gleichen Wobbler für 3-4 € selbst bei Ali kaufen kann. 6, 7€ lass ich mir da noch gefallen, der Händler in Deutschland will ja auch von etwas leben. Mehr will ich aber nicht ausgeben für einen Artikel, bei dem naturgemäß ein gewisser "Schwund" einkalkuliert werden muss...


----------

